
Would you use this app to connect with relatives? - sachc
We have built social networking app for Relatives. You can add your family tree and it gets merged with other family trees as you add more people. For example, if you add your uncle and he adds his wife and kids then you will see his tree and your tree, all connected through your parents. You can send private messages or post on family tree wall.  Here is a video so you can see the demo or playstore link if my description is not clear.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=ulJN3er-7Co&amp;feature=youtu.be<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;play.google.com&#x2F;store&#x2F;apps&#x2F;details?id=com.relatives<p>We do not know where to take this app from here.  Let’s say we built all this database of all most of the relatives of most of the families in a region or country, how can it be useful? In &quot;theory&quot;, this will map out all relations of everyone in the world, its like google earth of people.  I am completely open to all honest feedback or suggestions. Here are a few questions which I am struggling to answer myself and I NEED YOUR HELP. Desperately. 
Please give me BLUNT and HONEST feedback. I KNOW for sure we are doing something wrong. We are just trying to learn.
1) Would you use the app? Why yes or no?
2) What would make the app better?
3) Who- government, companies, brands can potentially benefit from this?<p>THANK YOU.
Relatives Team
======
thedevindevops
Can you be UPFRONT and HONEST about who you're going to sell the data to first
before we make our decision?

------
shanlalit
Where is the link to demo video, link to website and app?

~~~
sachc
Just added the links to the description.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ulJN3er-7Co&feature=youtu.be](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ulJN3er-7Co&feature=youtu.be)

[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.relatives](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.relatives)

